

Why I don’t use Linux as a desktop OS - known
http://mkronline.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/why-i-dont-use-linux-as-a-desktop-os/

======
barkmadley
in summary:

He won't use linux as a desktop OS because linux isn't windows.

------
baconface
What about VMing Windows? VirtualBox works great for me and its seamless
window integration is pretty good.

Also, I've heard good things about Crossover, but never tried it myself.

